# Any Exp w/ Redline Road Bikes?



## Jujarso (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey there everyone! This is my first post at these lovely forums, so I thought I would say hello . I'm in the market to purchase my first serious, yet affordable road bike, after recently being introduced to the scene by a family member and was curious if anyone has had any experience with Redline Bicycles, specifically their road bikes. I recently stumbled upon their website, and have had very little luck finding ANY information regarding their ride, quality, or even a simple review of any of their products. Particularly I am looking at their R750 model. 

I'm trying to keep my selections in the $1100 range, so while I don't want to go crazy with it, I do want a bike that is going to have a nice balance of affordability but some performance to boot. My immediate favorites so far, from local bike shops and other means of research include the Specialized Allez Elite Triple, Trek 1500 and the Redline R750 mentioned above. But I have yet to find a shop locally that actually carries the Redline.

The Redline particularly is a pretty sharp looking ride (Love that Green hue!) but performance/value is my number one concern. So if anyone can tell me anything regarding the Redline in particular, I would appreciate any input you could give me! Feel free to throw in any suggestions as well. I'm not going to be purchasing quite yet until I can give a couple of these models rides, and whatnot, but I will definitely be jumping into the game soon! Keep in mind, my plan is for mostly recreational riding, but might throw in a race or two later on just for fun. 

Here is Redlines website.
https://www.redlinebicycles.com/adultbikes/R750.html

Edit: Thought I would throw up a pic of the Redline for reference.


----------



## Brad2021hk (Nov 23, 2005)

I don't have experience with the R750. I have a 925, which is a single speed/fixed commuter. It is really well spec'ed for the money. It has some nice touches like both a freewheel and fixed cog as well as a 2-bolt seat post. I got my girlfriend last year's Conquest, which is the same green. Also a nicely spec'ed bike. I like the color.

I took a look at the components on the R750. Keep in mind that it has Sora level front and rear derailers. This is a lower end part than other 9-speed bikes you may compare it to.


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

Jujarso said:


> Hey there everyone! This is my first post at these lovely forums, so I thought I would say hello . I'm in the market to purchase my first serious, yet affordable road bike, after recently being introduced to the scene by a family member and was curious if anyone has had any experience with Redline Bicycles, specifically their road bikes. I recently stumbled upon their website, and have had very little luck finding ANY information regarding their ride, quality, or even a simple review of any of their products. Particularly I am looking at their R750 model.
> 
> I'm trying to keep my selections in the $1100 range, so while I don't want to go crazy with it, I do want a bike that is going to have a nice balance of affordability but some performance to boot. My immediate favorites so far, from local bike shops and other means of research include the Specialized Allez Elite Triple, Trek 1500 and the Redline R750 mentioned above. But I have yet to find a shop locally that actually carries the Redline.
> 
> ...


Everything in this price point is going to be about the same. Your biggest concern should be fit. Test ride as many bike as you can. See which ones fits you the best. Once you narrow down your choices to the bikes that really fit well then make you decision base on color.


----------



## ThaFurnace (Nov 16, 2005)

I would suggest a visit to your LBS - specifically one that does a lot of road bikes. You should have a lot of options in your price range, you'll typically get aluminum frame + 105 components. The biggest thing you'll gain, regardless of brand, will be a proper fit.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

I have a Redline Cross bike and think it's great. I suspect their road bikes woudl be nice as well.

However, if that bike is in the $1100 range and only has Sora/tiagra mix it is WAY over priced. 

$1100 can easily get you full 105 with higher end wheels or even full ultegra online.

The green is kinda of girly looking IMO


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

As Lifelover said, $1100 for a Sora level (or even a Tiagra level) bike is a sorry deal.

I actually started cycling 4 years ago, and I bought the Specialized Allez Elite. It had 105 on it and was a great, solid bike. I still have it, though I only use it when I really need a triple.

Also, Redline is not really known as a "name brand" road bike maker. Does that matter? Most will say it doesn't matter, however I bet deep down they feel different.


----------



## Jujarso (Jul 12, 2007)

I had a chance to check out and test ride quite a few bikes today, and not suprisingly, I have eliminated the Redline from my options. I actually found two authorized dealers, according to Redline's website anyhow, and both dealers not only lacked a single Redline roadbike, they also claimed they had never even heard of their road bikes lol. That was enough for me. I probably should have clarified earlier that the Redline R750 I had mentioned above, actually wasn't $1100, but instead around $800. For a short time, I had pondered the notion of just upgrading some of the parts with the extra money left over, but I have come to my senses. I would much rather get a well known, and respected manufacturer over one shrouded with questions. 

I had a chance today to test ride several properly fitted models, from quite a few manufacturers... The 07 Specialized Allez Elite Triple, Trek 1500, Giant Ocr, among others. And so far, I must say I was a big fan of the Allez Elite. Although there are still a few more models that I am going to check into, if nothing changes, then more then likely thats the model I'm going to be purchasing in the coming weeks. 

I appreciate the info and opinions everyone. Thanks for your responses. :thumbsup:


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Get the R760!*

These are great bikes. I am buying one myself. Caveat: Redline is a team sponsor, and we are not paying retail. I haven't studied their pricing matrix too closely, but it seems competitive with other brands. 

The big thing I like about this bike is that it's got road geometry, but it can fit 700x28c tires plus full fenders; it has rack / fender eyelets front and rear. I've got a Conquest Pro 'cross bike, but I'm going to switch to the R76 for rain/training, because I want the fender eyelets and I prefer caliper brakes to cantis. A few teammates have them already, they're nice.

Anyhow. I'm not getting mine 'till September, so no personal rides, but, feedback has been great. I rode one around the parking lot, at least... Redline does neutral support at races in my area, they had a fleet of them on the car.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Argentius said:


> ...The big thing I like about this bike is that it's got road geometry, but it can fit 700x28c tires plus full fenders; it has rack / fender eyelets front and rear. ...


That is nice! I wish there were more bikes made like that!


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Check out motobecane online too if you're looking for killer value with a noname brand like redline. gf got a cross bike from them, full ultegra (i mean everything but the hubs) for a grand. she loves it and even if the frame cracks in a year the gruppo is worth what she paid. they have many road bikes in their line up too. downside is no lbs to deal with. just a thought.
-B


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

SleeveleSS said:


> Check out motobecane online too if you're looking for killer value with a noname brand like redline. gf got a cross bike from them, full ultegra (i mean everything but the hubs) for a grand. she loves it and even if the frame cracks in a year the gruppo is worth what she paid. they have many road bikes in their line up too. downside is no lbs to deal with. just a thought.
> -B


Why do you consider Redline a no-name brand? They are fairly well known for 'cross bikes, and they are an actual company, not merely a frame with a decal of a company that no longer makes bikes.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

*Well...*



bwana said:


> Why do you consider Redline a no-name brand? They are fairly well known for 'cross bikes, and they are an actual company, not merely a frame with a decal of a company that no longer makes bikes.


By no-name I meant that neither are a recognizable name brand; not nearly as known as Trek, Specialized, or even a smaller maker like Colnago. I ride singlespeed 29er for mountain and Redline is very respected for their Monocog. I think both brands make some nice stuff for the price, I'm just saying that a vast majority of people have never heard of either brand.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

SleeveleSS said:


> Check out motobecane online too if you're looking for killer value with a noname brand like redline. gf got a cross bike from them, full ultegra (i mean everything but the hubs) for a grand. she loves it and even if the frame cracks in a year the gruppo is worth what she paid. they have many road bikes in their line up too. downside is no lbs to deal with. just a thought.
> -B



From a Road Bike point of view you maybe able to call them "No Name" but Redline has been involved with bike racing and sponsoring teams for 30+ years.

I wish they could find their place in the "road" category but being steeped in the BMX side of the sport I don't think they have the stomach for the pricing of Road Bikes. I suspect that their Cross bikes and SS (mtb, urban, whatever) bikes will always be some of the most respected in the industry. 

Redline rocks as a company. More purchases should be made with "the company" as the criteria than solely on the "perceived" value.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Redline ain't a no name brand whatsoever!

They are well-known among 'cross bikes, their BMX's are pretty famous, too, they are just cracking their way into the road bike market. I have personally talked with the Redline guys, was walked through the conference-table discussions about the design of their R700 series road bikes -- their decision to use longer chainstays, like on their 'cross bikes, for more stable handling, for instance.

I'm not saying it's TEH BEST BIKE EVAR or something, but it's certainly not fair to say, "well, this is an aluminum 105-equipped bike for XXX dollars, so is that one, end of story."


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Fenders? 28's? I LIKE it! They're stealing a little bit of Rivendell's thunder (only without the lugged steel and quill stems). Wish more roadies were made thus....I had their Monocog, and the damn thing was a brick. Wish I'd a kept it.


----------



## PugOtis (Sep 15, 2008)

I just bought the bike you pictured after looking for something in the $800 to $1,000 range.

I had narrowed my choices to the Redline R750, Scott S50, Giant OCR2 and Trek 1.2.

I was bargain shopping looking for a 2008 model that is on sale since the 2009 models are just coming out. All of the above bikes are comparable in components although the Trek has the lowest level of Shimmano parts.

I ended up buying the Redline from my LBS who had a 2008 model on sale for $750 which is normally $899 and he was willing to take my old Trek Hybrid on trade for which he gave me another $200 for. So I got what I considered a great deal. The Redline R750 I bought has all Tiagra components (shifter, front and rear derailers). The Scott I looked at had a combination of Sora a Tiagra componenents. The OCR had Tiagra shifters and 105 rear derailer. The Trek was all Sora components. The Redline has a carbon fork which seemes to do a great job of dampening vibration. My son has a Giant 2007 OCR2 and its ride feels rougher to me. The frame on the Redline is comparable in weight to the OCR 2. The LBS owner has carried Redline products for 20 years. He also carries Fuji and Bianchi but said for the money in his opinion the Redline represented the best value for the dollar. So I have went with it. I am a rec. rider and do about 100 miles a week. (two 20-25 mile rides during the week and a 50 on the weekends. I plan on riding the bike in a century or two having road this past year in the HHH. 

The R750 comes in the green and a platinum color. The green one was what they had in my size on sale so I went with it. My concern was price and value as opposed to color but the green actually looks good to me.


----------



## PugOtis (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is a link to a bike review on the Redline R760. The R760 and R750 share the same frame, carbon forks etc. So the ride-feel would be the same. I am a rec rider and not an expert but as I said in my earlier post I did notice that the Redline seemed to ride more smooth than my son's Giant OCR 2. This review seems to indicate that the Redline must have a well tuned aluminum frame - fork combo. 

http://www.roadbikeaction.com/fly.aspx?layout=content&taxid=66&cid=122


----------

